# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.1 299292ad77 (2020-03-25)



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Currently getting 2020.12.1. I'm sure it is minor bug fixes.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Currently getting 2020.12.1. I'm sure it is minor bug fixes.


Oooooo first report even before teslafi 🏆🥇


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Downloading it now... will provide any details if there are any, but suspect it's just bug fixes to 2020.12


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

Nothing big.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Lol beat me to the punch. Dinner arrived and I hesitated.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Oooooo first report even before teslafi 🏆🥇


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

I downloaded it an hour ago. Minor improvement and bug fixes on my release notes.


----------



## Lchamp (Nov 10, 2019)

I'll take it out for a short drive and see if I can notice any differences. I'm hoping it fixes that darn phantom braking problem. I know a few places where it happens locally and I'll try it there.

<EDIT> I couldn't detect any changes. I tried to replicate known phantom breaking situations, but was unsuccessful. More time/miles tomorrow.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Hope it fixes ping-ponging with EAP/FSD.
I previously scratched my head when others described the PP effect. Thought it was only their car.
Got HW3 a month ago and 2020.12 a few weeks ago and now my car does it.


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm on HW2.5 and also notice the ping-ponging.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Hope it fixes ping-ponging with EAP/FSD.
> I previously scratched my head when others described the PP effect. Thought it was only their car.
> Got HW3 a month ago and 2020.12 a few weeks ago and now my car does it.


I have HW3, 2020.12 and no pingponging (and also previously have not). It certainly is more closely related to specific areas or cars, not universal across a build.

PS - under 2020.12, I drove down the west coast (WA, thru OR, CA and into AZ) and back and used autopilot for the majority of the 3000 miles and didnt go thru any areas that caused PPing or unexpected braking - so doesnt seem super regional dependent either


----------



## AndrisV (Oct 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I have HW3, 2020.12 and no pingponging (and also previously have not). It certainly is more closely related to specific areas or cars, not universal across a build.
> 
> PS - under 2020.12, I drove down the west coast (WA, thru OR, CA and into AZ) and back and used autopilot for the majority of the 3000 miles and didnt go thru any areas that caused PPing or unexpected braking - so doesnt seem super regional dependent either


You drove 3000 miles in just the couple of days 12.1 has been out? 😳 
(Oops, sorry, my bad. You said 12, not 12.1 ...)


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Haven't driven very much lately given the stay-at-home-if-you-can, but did have to run out today for a few things and one thing I noticed as that the word "STOP" was clearly on the visualization of the Stopsign in HW3 FSD Preview mode.... and this was at an intersection where I know it had not shown the wording when I was on just 2020.12.


----------



## Norm Rechtman (Jun 5, 2017)

GeoJohn23 said:


> Downloading it now... will provide any details if there are any, but suspect it's just bug fixes to 2020.12


I'm installing it now myself, I hope it's the update where AP will stop at stoplights and stopsigns


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think that's in this version. AFAIK that's only in a few alpha test cars.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

I am have waiting for the prompt to install this update, usually I get the notice early. So this morning I went to check the car and noticed a yellow down-arrow next to the home icon. In clicking it, I got a message saying that there is a download waiting and the car is not connected to WiFi. Sure enough, the car was not connected and once I a made the connection, a down load started and then got the usual message software is available to install on my cell.

I am wondering if this yellow/green arrow is a new add on or was it their all along and I just did not noticed it.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

fazluke said:


> I am wondering if this yellow/green arrow is a new add on or was it their all along and I just did not noticed it.


The arrows have always been there. They are part of the icon scheme that has the alarm clock.

Also just updated here. Looks like flood gates have opened.


----------



## melmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

I just updated 2020.12.1 from 2020.12. As soon as that finished I started a map update. I wonder if the map update was waiting for the .12.1 update?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

melmartin said:


> I just updated 2020.12.1 from 2020.12. As soon as that finished I started a map update. I wonder if the map update was waiting for the .12.1 update?


I got the map update last week before 12.1


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Just got the build. Hopefully it addresses the nasty phantom drain I've been experiencing on 2020.12.


----------



## Grey Fox (Aug 11, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> I got the map update last week before 12.1


How can you tell you are getting a map update?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> I got the map update last week before 12.1


yeah, got the map update last week as well, it must have been a 12.0 build package


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Grey Fox said:


> How can you tell you are getting a map update?


Some folks have a WiFi router that shows usage for each connected device. For instance, this update had a download of 997 MB. I haven't checked to see if that included the map download, but nearly a GB of data seems pretty large for a small update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Grey Fox said:


> How can you tell you are getting a map update?


Along with watching a router download or something similar, the software page on the car display shows the maps version along with the download as it happens if you happen to catch it. It did not update the phone app as it downloaded as the software updates do.

Historically there have only been a few map updates, so 1 or maybe 2 a year at most so far.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

If you got the new version 12.1 remember to update your vote in the master thread.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'd like to know the difference between 8.2 and 12.1. Strange to have two active builds like this.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'd like to know the difference between 8.2 and 12.1. Strange to have two active builds like this.


We've seen multiple builds before like this before. I believe it to be some comparison testing by Tesla or testing different code sets or features. They build a couple of new special things in to a build or tweak them and send the tweak out to half the fleet and then compare responses. We've seen it before. We'll get a release in a few weeks that incorporates the best of both of these or all the features from both of these and the new release will hit the whole fleet.


----------



## aircooled1957 (Mar 21, 2020)

Downloaded 12.1 yesterday. In the media player I can select the USB stick I use for the Sentry feature and I can now see the TeslaCam folders (3) and files within these folders. If I try and play one of the mp4 files the speaker icon pops up next to the file but nothing happens. On some files it displays a loading error. Is this new I don't recall seeing this before?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

GDN said:


> We've seen multiple builds before like this before. I believe it to be some comparison testing by Tesla or testing different code sets or features. They build a couple of new special things in to a build or tweak them and send the tweak out to half the fleet and then compare responses. We've seen it before. We'll get a release in a few weeks that incorporates the best of both of these or all the features from both of these and the new release will hit the whole fleet.


Usually, those have been point releases though. It's a little unusual to have that be the case when the first number after the year differs by 4, indicating that they originated 4 weeks apart.


----------



## aircooled1957 (Mar 21, 2020)

Well I pulled the thumb drive out of the car and removed all the old Sentry files using my laptop, reinstalled the drive in the M3 and I no longer am able to see or select the drive in the media player. I am unable to repeat the condition.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

aircooled1957 said:


> Downloaded 12.1 yesterday. In the media player I can select the USB stick I use for the Sentry feature and I can now see the TeslaCam folders (3) and files within these folders. If I try and play one of the mp4 files the speaker icon pops up next to the file but nothing happens. On some files it displays a loading error. Is this new I don't recall seeing this before?


This has been noticed before - I started seeing this several versions back. While it doesn't work currently, hopefully it's an indication of future functionality.


----------



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

TeslaTony310 said:


> Just got the build. Hopefully it addresses the nasty phantom drain I've been experiencing on 2020.12.


For me, the car was not staying asleep with 2010.12. The TeslaMate logs show that it generally would wake up within 60s if it went to sleep. Over 7 days, my Model 3 only twice slept for more than 60s. The fact that the car refused to sleep resulted in the typical phantom drain.

After updating to 2020.12.1, the car successfully went to sleep almost immediately after the update, and it seems to have returned to its usual normal sleep behavior (knock wood, as this is a very preliminary observation).


----------



## Collier007 (Dec 26, 2018)

I have not been driving much, but I made a trip to Costco yesterday and the car took a really long time (halfway into the drive) for the Bluetooth to connect to my phone. Anyone else have this issue?
I did a hard restart of the car before the drive home and everything seemed to work fine.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Collier007 said:


> I have not been driving much, but I made a trip to Costco yesterday and the car took a really long time (halfway into the drive) for the Bluetooth to connect to my phone. Anyone else have this issue?
> I did a hard restart of the car before the drive home and everything seemed to work fine.


Bluetooth was changed in this release. Rather than proximity it checks for door closed but in seat and car on. I had a hart time connecting yesterday because my driver door was not all the way closed.

once I closed it the Bluetooth still did not want to connect so I lifted my but for a moment and it connected the instant I sat back down.
The implication is the order (door, seat, ignition) may matter


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

aircooled1957 said:


> pulled the thumb drive out of the car and removed all the old Sentry files


Make sure you still have the TeslaCam folder in the drive root. I was guilty of deleting everything and forgot to keep this folder.


----------



## aircooled1957 (Mar 21, 2020)

Yep, folders were still there. A bit strange for sure.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Starting with 2010.12 and still with 2020.12.1 my car is now having some delays with getting anything on the screen. Door opens, but then the screen takes 10-20 seconds for the screen to go from black to active...

Have rebooted on 2020.12 but maybe not 12.1....will try again with usb drive removed later today and maybe purge the TeslaCam folder as well


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

Just installed this update, after getting updated to 8.2 on Saturday. I’m picking up groceries later this afternoon, so I’ll see if there any noticeable changes.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Grey Fox said:


> How can you tell you are getting a map update?


Some of us monitor the router traffic like previously mentioned. The map update was 5.6gb so it was easy to identify. I also watched it via the router once I started the download.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Both this version and the 202.12 version my projected range when charging is completed on teslafi has tanked to its lowest number yet. It's dropped below 300 miles to 295 for the first time. It was doing pretty well until 2019.40.x, where it suddenly dropped 10 projected miles in range. But once 2020.12 came out, it suddenly dropped yet another 10 miles in projected range. Being that these are teslafi numbers, I'm not quite sure I completely trust them, but it is a bit concerning.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

With shelter in place I haven’t had much time to try out this build. I finally got to drive about 5 mikes yesterday and noticed a couple things.

1) Bluetooth album art is working much better with iOS. It wasn’t missing any art or showing incorrect art. I recently updated to iOS 13.4 too, so I dunno if any of it had to do with that.

2) I was using autopilot in a wide city street. I was approaching an intersection with a traffic light when it turned yellow. I had plenty of time to make it so I let autopilot continue and cross the intersection. Right as I was about to cross, a warning message/beep and picture showed up on the screen I had never seen before. It was a picture of hands holding the wheel and a picture of the pedals right under it, shaded in a red color. The accompanying message asked me to take over and I think it mentioned pressing the brakes too. This was not the “you haven’t been touching the steering wheel enough nag.” I’m on HW 2.5, does this mean even HW 2.5 has some traffic light sensing capabilities?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

pdp1 said:


> 2) I was using autopilot in a wide city street. I was approaching an intersection with a traffic light when it turned yellow. I had plenty of time to make it so I let autopilot continue and cross the intersection. Right as I was about to cross, a warning message/beep and picture showed up on the screen I had never seen before. It was a picture of hands holding the wheel and a picture of the pedals right under it, shaded in a red color. The accompanying message asked me to take over and I think it mentioned pressing the brakes too. This was not the "you haven't been touching the steering wheel enough nag." I'm on HW 2.5, does this mean even HW 2.5 has some traffic light sensing capabilities?


When you entered the intersection, all of the lane lines disappeared. This was Autopilot's "take over immediately" message because it suddenly found itself unable to determine where it should be driving.

I sometimes get that on highways too, when the lines are worn down and bad weather makes them even harder to see.
In those cases, it usually sorts itself out less than a second later.


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> When you entered the intersection, all of the lane lines disappeared. This was Autopilot's "take over immediately" message because it suddenly found itself unable to determine where it should be driving.
> 
> I sometimes get that on highways too, when the lines are worn down and bad weather makes them even harder to see.
> In those cases, it usually sorts itself out less than a second later.


I'm not sure about this. I know the message/warning you're talking about, I've gotten that one before and I don't think it's the same, the graphic I saw was only slightly shaded red in certain areas, not completely red. I've crossed this intersection before with autopilot on and it never showed the warning on the screen. I also crossed the next intersection, which is even bigger/longer, without a warning. Finally, the warning picture I got looked different than yours, it had a graphic of pedals as well, like it was asking me to brake.

I'm not saying for sure the yellow light caused the warning I saw, it was my best guess since it was the first time I've ever ran a yellow with autopilot in the 1.3 years I've had the M3. I will keep and eye on it and maybe try and get a picture of the graphic. But it might be several days/weeks before I go out for a drive again.

EDIT: It looked more like the picture I just attached, but not as red... maybe because it was daytime for me and I didn't have the black background. I don't recall the red stop sign icon in the upper right though.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Grey Fox said:


> How can you tell you are getting a map update?





GDN said:


> Along with watching a router download or something similar, the software page on the car display shows the maps version along with the download as it happens if you happen to catch it. It did not update the phone app as it downloaded as the software updates do.
> 
> Historically there have only been a few map updates, so 1 or maybe 2 a year at most so far.


I hadn't used the car in a while and decided to check for software updates (by going to the menu) and then this happened:


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

another way to tell you received new NAV data is a MAMMOTH download


----------

